
Notes for t-SNE paper - shagunsodhani
https://gist.github.com/shagunsodhani/2153e01d026712ac94a2b4928a2dbf3e
======
stared
Nice, but a few pictures would be really helpful, even for 2d -> 2d.

(I know how does t-SNE work, but I am looking for a simple material for
others. Especially showing what happens when you adjust perplexity.)

~~~
shagunsodhani
You may find this js implementation pretty useful
[https://github.com/karpathy/tsnejs](https://github.com/karpathy/tsnejs)

~~~
stared
I know this one. I was the second time I wanted to code something in ML in JS,
but already saw Karpathy did it.

~~~
shagunsodhani
Haha. He seems to have a special place for js in his heart :)

~~~
stared
I think it is more that he loves exposing ML, and is great at it.

